# PPI Precision Power Sedona 430IX Four 4 Channel Amplifier USA!



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School PPI Precision Power Sedona 430IX Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier USA! | eBay


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

GLWS


----------



## Thee Unforgiven (Mar 26, 2017)

fyi, for me, your link goes to the "viglink shopping" page


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thee Unforgiven said:


> fyi, for me, your link goes to the "viglink shopping" page


Well it's sold but the link goes to the eBay listing for me. Strange.


----------

